# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Software constantly crashing

## Paulpapedesigns

Hi all,  

So after three hours of trying and failing I managed to calibrate the Einscan, but now the software won't even launch.  I keep getting the obligatory "Einscan has stopped working, Windows is looking to fix the problem"  then the "Windows was really only kidding, we don't know how to fix the problem, shutting it down." I've tried several reboots, unplugging everything.  I saw in a previous thread that it was due to lack of memory, I still have 700+ gigs of space and 12Gigs of RAM.  This computer is strictly for 3D scanner and printers.  Nothing else.  Brand new, it's running Windows 8.1 and is an Intel Core i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.4 GHz with 12 Gigs of RAM.

I haven't ever seen the pattern projected, just got through the calibration. 

Separately, is the program Windows 10 compatible?  

Any help?  Thanks!

----------


## Nerv

What type of video card do you have and how much memory does it have?

----------


## Paulpapedesigns

> What type of video card do you have and how much memory does it have?


I have a AMD Radeon™ HD 8690A 2GB GDDR5. 

So I installed the software onto another computer and again made it through the calibration but then the program crashes again.  I can choose the type of scan I want to do, accept the settings, but when I click scan I get the "time remaining 120 seconds" message, but the progress bar does not move and after about ten seconds the program crashes.  It seems to me that it is putting a call to the scanner head for something and not getting anything in return, which is causing the hangup.  Could it be that my scanner is a lemon?  Just has something wrong with it?  Could you please let me know if there is a workaround?

----------


## Nerv

If the software crashes before you can close after calibration, I'm not sure the calibration has properly been saved and applied. 

I have no evidence yet but stability issues and Radeon cards may be related. ALL of my stability issues were traced back to my video card. I spent many hours diagnosing this so I hope you can benefit from this expended effort.

I am now using an Asus GTX 670 Direct CuII 4GB now and I think it is likely the best board for scanning you can find for the price. This scanner is heavy on graphic memory primarily.

Can you scan in free mode?

----------


## Paulpapedesigns

I ended up wiping my computer and doing a clean install of Windows 10.  I will attempt to install and run the software again tomorrow. I wasn't able to scan in free mode or with the turntable.  My computer has two graphics cards, and I am able to dedicate programs to the secondary card (didn't know that was a thing), so I will try that and let you know how it works out.  Thank you for the info on the Radeon cards.  You never know with these things.

----------


## Nerv

Your operating system may be contributing to your problems as well. 

Not sure how many users are on Windows 10. I am on Windows 7 64bit professional.

Regards,

Dave @ Nerv

----------


## Paulpapedesigns

OK, got it working.  Ended up being the USB ports and the fact that nowhere does it say to press the button on the back of the scanner to turn on the light.  So, I just had a mental moment.  But I am glad to say that the software works fine with Windows 10.

----------

